# Free Computer!!!



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Computer is

Intel Celeron 2.4ghz
256Mb RAM
40Gb Hard Drive
Intel Extreme 64Mb onboard Graphics
DVD Rom
56K modem
Integrated Audio
Infinity Ext Speakers
Microsoft XP Home pre-installed
IBM E54 15" CRT Monitor
Includes Full 3 year IBM warranty

Of course as with everything there is a catch, and the catch is you watch 3 minutes of adverts per hour you use the computer. The site is www.metronomy.com
According to the site they will be releasing these comps end of feb/march.
They dont ask for any money or credit card details.

Still sounds too good to be true ?

Anyone got one ?


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Sounds like a good deal. I don't think I would ever boot it up to their OS though. Just format c: and reinstall. No more ads.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Joe2cool,

Hate to be the party pooper again  - but after Angelize posted this in Random some months ago, I went to their site as I was considering getting a third system and this seemed like a great way to get it.

The terms and conditions state that you have to watch so many mins of ads per hour while online - with a 30 hour minimum per month. Apparently every month they send you an Ad update CD .... whether this is spyware or what I don't know. However they claim that they have a way to record who complies and who does not.

Though they do give you a two week grace period during the summer so you can take a vacation  

Believe me I too thought about formating - but apparently they're too shrewd for that.



RSM123 / P. Pooper.


Richard.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

From their web site:



> The following 5 key terms and conditions are for your guidance only, and do not constitute a legally binding agreement. Before delivery, you will be required to complete a written agreement, either by post or online.
> 
> 1) On screen advertising: In exchange for your free PC, you must accept up to 3 minutes of on-screen advertising per hour of PC use. Every month, you will receive a cd containing adverts to be shown over the following four weeks. Each disc must be loaded onto your PC for the system to update. Should you fail to do this, your PC will be disabled.
> 
> ...


Your PC will be disabled? Bummer. I guess there really is no such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

> only available to UK residents at this time


.........what kind of baloney is that ..is there a similar program for Canada ?


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Yes its called buy cheaper - no strings & get rebates. Something dealers here get from the manufacturer but owing to amnesia forget to pass on to the customer  

Surely you don't begrudge a family who lives on a diet of Fish & Chips, and Eastenders a spyware filled pc


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Having read about this scheme quite a bit over the past months, I did a little delving and couldn't come up with any noticeable catches, in fact I believe it may have something to do with the governments idea of getting a PC in every home...read a bit about that in the papers a while ago...* ' BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU '* ....

Even so, after saying that I filled in the application form ( ooooh I can't resist freebies ) and there have been a few mails back and forth from them...Upshot my new PC will be delivered....last mail from them below....

I shall see what the online agreement is before finally committing, also you get a 14 day period in which if you change your mind the PC can be returned to them.....

I reckon the minutes I am supposed to be watching the adds will be used making coffee or peeling the veg etc....

Fourteen days should be long enough to work out if I want to keep it or not....also It would be used as a second machine, used only for anything I wouldn't mind anyone looking over my shoulder at... : Use it for all my grandsons games... TSG...Law sites etc...:up:

------------------------------------------------------

Scheduled Delivery: April 15-25, 2004

IMPORTANT: If your details are correct and you wish to proceed with your order, simply press the reply button on your e-mail application and return this message to us. PLEASE NOTE: If you do not reply we will be unable to progress your order.

Should you wish to cancel your delivery, please click here: mailto:[email protected]

30 days prior to your scheduled delivery, you will receive a unique reference number and link to our secure website, where you can complete our on-line agreement and confirm precise delivery details.

Should you have any further queries, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Regards,

Jacco Van Seventer

Customer Operations Director

Metronomy Desktop Marketing Limited

18 Soho Square

London W1D 3QL

E: [email protected]


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by coderitr:_
> *Sounds like a good deal. I don't think I would ever boot it up to their OS though. Just format c: and reinstall. No more ads.  *


I bet you sign an agreement saying you won't do *anything* like that!


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Afterthought... When...If ...I get the link to the online agreement, I'll post it here, see what you all make of it...I haven't decided yet whether to go ahead or not...depends on the agreement...

Still needs a it of thought....:


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I think this one pretty much says it all! 


> 1) On screen advertising: In exchange for your free PC, you must accept up to 3 minutes of on-screen advertising per hour of PC use. Every month, you will receive a cd containing adverts to be shown over the following four weeks. Each disc must be loaded onto your PC for the system to update. Should you fail to do this, your PC will be disabled.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bassetman:_
> *I think this one pretty much says it all!  *


I can waste 3 mins each hour making coffee or on the other machine...


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

LOL


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

What you could do is dig up an old monitor, a cheap PCI video card, and buy 256MB of RAM, and run dual monitors, with the ads on the second monitor. If you already have the stuff lying around, it would be quite useful...that way you wouldn't have to see the ads, and the extra RAM would make up for any resources it takes up.

Of course, it's still a Celeron...so I guess anything you would be doing with it wouldn't be that CPU intensive....but still, this is a nice deal for a family that needs another PC, being online 30hrs a month is no problem for most people, and 3 minutes of ads per hour isn't bad at all.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

3 minutes per hour advertising.
Imagine this situation, you are logged on the internet, five minutes later you are disconnected and shown a 15 second advert. you reconnect to the internet, 5 mins later kicked off again, another 15 sec advert.
Thats ......
3 minutes per hour advertising.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Did they say they DC you ISP to watch the ads?


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Did they say they would not DC
Happy Birthday Bassetman and many more


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kath100:_
> *3 minutes per hour advertising.
> Imagine this situation, you are logged on the internet, five minutes later you are disconnected and shown a 15 second advert. you reconnect to the internet, 5 mins later kicked off again, another 15 sec advert.
> Thats ......
> 3 minutes per hour advertising. *


Apparently you are given a warning..so many minutes before the adds start so you have time to finish what you are doing...in my case it will tell me how many minutes before I get another cuppa... 

As McTimson says it's a nice deal...especially as I can never get near the computer when my grandson is staying...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Too bad we could not get cable TV for free and only have to see 3 minutes of on-screen advertising per hour.

I pay for the cable and we get alot more ads then that in a hour.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hewee:_
> *
> 
> I pay for the cable and we get alot more ads then that in a hour.  *


Hello hewee...

don't watch TV much but when I am interested in anything I just tape it...fast forward over the adds..

I'm a sucker for freebies anyway..

This would also give larger families who have other priorities a chance at a PC..


----------



## dalereis (Oct 24, 2002)

A great idea hewee!


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

From their website FAQ.
Q: Will I be able to choose when to watch the ads?

A: Normally, 1 minute of advertising will be shown every 20 minutes of PC usage.
The user may delay each ad break for 5 minutes if preferred.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Q: What happens when the advert is served? Do you lose what was on your screen? For instance, what would happen if you were playing a game or in the middle of an online shopping transaction?

A: 60 seconds prior to advertisements being shown, a warning screen will appear, the screen contains an accept and delay button. Each advert broadcast can be delayed for 5 minutes to enable the customers to either pause a game or complete on-line transactions.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think it is a great thing to try out and for many it is a great way to get a PC for free. 

To bad it says you have to have a ISP. Because if all you needed was a modem then more people could get one that don't have the money for a ISP.

I remember the juno I had years ago that was free and you seen ads. I did not have any ISP but they had a local number so I used it and sent email to others. Was cool and cost nothing.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

It wouldn't be tough to write an application to, at random intervals, launch IE, go to a random site (you could make a list of url's to pick from), wait some random length of time, then close the IE session and disconnect. Launch the program before you go to bed and by morning you've "viewed" enough ads to get through the month.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

What happens in you get a virus and have to reinstall? What happens if the HD crashes? What about tech support? What do they do if you don't comply. If you reinstall the OS then you're past the "your PC will be disabled" thing (whatever it is.) Just some things to be curious about. I, for one, would like to see their EULA that you have to agree to before they ship the PC.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

coderitr.........I was wondering about similar points , crashes etc 
Chalky.................Let us know how you go on 

Really sounded too good to be true for me !


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by coderitr:_
> *What happens in you get a virus and have to reinstall? What happens if the HD crashes? What about tech support? What do they do if you don't comply. If you reinstall the OS then you're past the "your PC will be disabled" thing (whatever it is.) Just some things to be curious about. I, for one, would like to see their EULA that you have to agree to before they ship the PC. *


Already mailed them with those questions, waiting for reply...

I'm also waiting to see what the online agreement is before I commit..

when I have it I'll post it here ...see what you guys make of it...


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Ok thx !!


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Answer to a couple of the questions I asked them....Will wait and see what the online agreement contains...

-------------------------------

The machine will arrive with the necessary recovery discs and will have three years manufacturers warranty. If you change the operating software, your machine will not send us anymore messages which means you have not adhered to the terms and conditions which are stated and we will contact you to enquire.
We do hope this has answered your queries however, Should you require any further information, please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chalky:_
> *Answer to a couple of the questions I asked them....Will wait and see what the online agreement contains...
> 
> -------------------------------
> ...


So in other words they cannot disable your machine - and a full format would be successful   Not that I'm advocating anyone do such a thing.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

That sounded very much like an '_evil chuckle '_ there RSM..

Just how much time would it take for them to make enquiries, and for me to sort out ' _problems with machine '_ to be able to respond to them...ooohhh ages I expect...probably weeks..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Get a removeable drive bay and he hee put there drive in when your sleeping to get the ad hours. Then change to your own drive when you want to use the PC.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hewee:_
> *Get a removeable drive bay and he hee put there drive in when your sleeping to get the ad hours. Then change to your own drive when you want to use the PC. *


Hello hewee.. naughty naughty...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey it is your PC and your still get the ads and that is all they want is for you to get the ads. So what if your sleeping.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

meant to type in ' great minds think alike ' hewee...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

he hee chalky. 
Just hope you have a slot to add the removeable drive bay.
Opps I just looked at the picture and that is not a tower and looks like you have no way to make the changes. 

What model IBM is the PC?


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

In Massachusetts,one can REALLY get a free PC.

If one is on public assistance(welfare),the state will give a purchase order to a welfare receipient of up to $1500 for a computer. Sorry coderitr,you were wrong,they get free lunches too.

so much for the social commentary


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow sharky that seem very high when you can get a PC for less then that.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

you can say that again!....or should i say 'you can post that again'.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee sharky


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hewee:_
> *What model IBM is the PC? *


Hi hewee...

Minimum Specification: 
Intel Celeron 2.4ghz
256Mb RAM
40Gb Hard Drive
Intel Extreme 64Mb onboard Graphics
DVD Rom
56K modem
Integrated Audio
Infinity Ext Speakers
Microsoft XP Home pre-installed
IBM E54 15" CRT Monitor
Includes Full 3 year IBM warranty 
NB - The above specification is stated as a guideline only but does constitute the minimum specification of the PC you will receive. External speakers are not shown in the picture but will be supplied at the time of delivery


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

IBM E54 ?

IBM has 7 digits like 2159-S78.
http://www.pc.ibm.com/us/findpn.html

I found Aptiva 2136-E54 but they don't make the Aptiva anymore so that can't be it. It was a IBM 6X86 PR166+ (256KB), 16MB, 2.1GB HDD IDE, PCI/ISA Minitower (6X7), ATI, 16X CD, Win95

Then I found a IBM E54 Monitor. 
http://www-306.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-4FYMVZ.html

Where will you get tech support at for the PC? IBM forum closed down last year.


----------



## ecarter (Feb 24, 2002)

Hi everybody, I just ordered my "free" PC and I notice that Win XP is "pre-installed". Does this mean I will have to go online and pay to have it activated???
Ted.


----------



## shaniia (May 1, 2003)

Hi,

I am having trouble using the address to find the web sight I am looking for. It gives me "cannot display page 20%. I use to be able to go anywhere I wanted to. Please can some one help me..Also if I hit the letter D it takes me to the start program files.
I know I just have a screwd up pc. Any help will be appreciate. 
Or it will take me back to the desktop screen.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

No it's free.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Shaniia.......which site the 'free computer' site mentioned in this thread ?


----------



## shaniia (May 1, 2003)

No


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Give us a clue then


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ecarter:_
> *Hi everybody, I just ordered my "free" PC and I notice that Win XP is "pre-installed". Does this mean I will have to go online and pay to have it activated???
> Ted. *


Hi,

I would think its almost certain the company will prearrange the activation before shipping. They possibly have a volume user license for a bulk order of copies of XP.


----------



## bazzup (Apr 21, 2002)

i've just ordered mine i dint see any closing date is this gonna be ongoing?


----------



## hoopkidups (Mar 4, 2004)

Anything like this available in the US?  I live in MA, unfortunately I'm not on public welfare or whatever.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi I was wondering if anyone had received any of these computers as yet ? Any new info ?

'You don't have to be on any benefits in UK to receive these'


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Nope...the offer is open to everyone...they don't ask what money you have...no personal details whatever...take a look at the application form...just that you are online...you even stay with your original ISP...

I'm waiting for the online contract still...depends on what it says...might go ahead - might not...

I think it's a first come first served basis...I applied for one a couple of months back...info I had from them is below...

Goverment idea I think...a computer in every home...BIG BROTHER scenario...
----------------------------

Scheduled Delivery: April 15-25, 2004

IMPORTANT: If your details are correct and you wish to proceed with your order, simply press the reply button on your e-mail application and return this message to us. PLEASE NOTE: If you do not reply we will be unable to progress your order.

Should you wish to cancel your delivery, please click here: mailto:metronomy.com

30 days prior to your scheduled delivery, you will receive a unique reference number and link to our secure website, where you can complete our on-line agreement and confirm precise delivery details.
--------------------------

Waiting to see what it says in the agreement....


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

OK Cheers ! Let us know how you go on !


----------



## hoopkidups (Mar 4, 2004)

So... have any of you heard of something like this in the US?


----------



## hoopkidups (Mar 4, 2004)

I just found something like this that used to be available in the US: Freepc.com. It was pretty much the same as this new site, except these computers were bad. or, i guess they were good for back then lol. if anyone finds something like this available in the us please post it. thanks


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

*Update on the free computer...*

Below I've pasted the mail I recieved today...reads to me like...*until they * *find a fail-safe way of securing you watch all the adds*... theres only so many going out...they can't withdraw the offer completely I suppose...maybe just realised they hadn't thought out all the ways and means people could cheat by...

* Guess I'll be buying that laptop after all.....  * 
---------------------------------------------------------

Monday, 05 April 2004

Dear Mrs ****

Your Free PC pre-registration, customer number: *****

We regret to inform you that we are unable to fulfill your application at this time.

As you may know, Metronomys launch generated considerable media interest, and we received an excellent response from households wishing to take part in the scheme. However, we have also received information to suggest that a minority of applicants do not intend to operate within our standard terms and conditions, resulting in the potential theft of the computer.

Whilst we have invested considerable resources into developing highly secure business processes and technology, the high cost of each PC means that we must control our exposure at this stage.

As such, we have reluctantly decided to release only a limited number of PCs in the first instance, in order to fully test our security procedures and technical infrastructure before a wider roll-out in the Autumn. Unfortunately, we will be unable to progress your application until then.

Should you wish us to remove your details from the waiting list, please click here: ******* and return the message, remembering to include your customer number. Otherwise, you will be contacted later in the year with further information.

We recognise that our concerns apply to only a minority of applications, and regret any inconvenience that this may cause to bona-fide customers, but feel this is the best course of action to protect the long-term interests of the business and ensure that the offer can be available to all who want it in future.

Yours sincerely,

Jacco Van Seventer

Customer Operations Director


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers ! chalky............

'However, we have also received information to suggest that a minority of applicants do not intend to operate within our standard terms and conditions, resulting in the potential theft of the computer'

Why give the game a way ?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Guess they to the case off and did what I said before.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

yep !!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Looks like they will have to put them together with screws like they do on cable tv boxes where you need a screw driver that you can't find any where that is made just for they type of screw.
Then I bet some will really hack up the cases trying to open them.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Interesting to see how it works out !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

yep


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Have you guys ever thought that this free computer place may of already come across this thread and is now monitoring it.

Click Here and fourth from top

Dave


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Davey7549 said:


> Have you guys ever thought that this free computer place may of already come across this thread and is now monitoring it.
> 
> Click Here and fourth from top
> 
> Dave


Wow your know it could be so true Dave.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Well yeah......could be .......


----------



## ecarter (Feb 24, 2002)

Hi,
Metronomy the free computer people have put out a statement saying that the delivery of free computers will not start until June. The reason given is that Forums on the internet lead them to believe that people are ordering them under false names so as they can steal them, and also that people are trying to find ways of using them without watching the Ads. I am cancelling mine.!!


----------



## thecaravanman (Mar 28, 2002)

Hi,

In the UK? I'm gonna do it! Hell yeah! but i already got 2 notebooks and 3 desktops (2 working) in the family. I suppose it would be use full to replace my desktop.

I dont mind watchin adverts.

Can't I just load their CD on evry month leave it playing for half an hour and then just use it like normal or.... if it insists on playing them evry hour or wotever then just use a different hard drive when u dont want to be disturbed and then use thier hard drive for just a few hours every month. If they question then just tell them you are busy alot or something. lol

thanksm
matt


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

I think Davey...post #64 has hit the nail on the head with this one....  'You are being watched '

Was getting a bit worried about all those adds though...


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

I also suspect these ad's and the program that drives them will require the operator to take some action during their presentation. This action could be as simple as click to continue too next ad within a certian time or as complex as filling in a form giving comment on ad content.

Dave


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Probably right ! again


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

You do have to either accept or delay the ad, (see post #22). I think they may just be behind schedule or have bitten off more than they can chew.


----------



## ecarter (Feb 24, 2002)

My suggestion is---- Put the CD for the Ads in the PC and then stick a two year old kid in front of the monitor and tell him it's the Simpsons!!!!!!!!!! 
Ted.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Just couldn't do that !


----------



## kingcobweb (Apr 18, 2004)

Looks like they've suspended the program entirely...

Edit: linky winky time!


----------

